# Great White from the beach!



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

A man recently caught a Great White from the beach in Panama City, FL.

http://m.chron.com/hunting-fishing/...shark-pulled-from-the-Gulf-of-Mex-6110265.php


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

That is sweet. On a Penn 80W.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm almost positive that it is illegal to catch Great White sharks, even by accident, without a special permit.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> I'm almost positive that it is illegal to catch Great White sharks, even by accident, without a special permit.


I believe you, but how can you avoid it? It says in the article they tagged it. Maybe somehow there will be some good out of it. Crazy catch.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> I'm almost positive that it is illegal to catch Great White sharks, even by accident, without a special permit.


That sucks for them lol.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

From another article in December. Seems to be just frowned upon to pose with it and not immediately release it.

â€œThis is a protected species in Atlantic waters,â€ stated the Marine Conservation Science Institute, a California-based group that studies white sharks, on Facebook. â€œThat means you do not drag it up the beach for poses, gap the jaw, or lift the tail to get that winning shot.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/outposts/post/great-white-shark-catch-provokes-anger/


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I envy the Florida fisherman. 

Judging by the quality of the other pics it appears as if they released the shark rather quickly. The pictures of the mouth were probably taken as they were removing the hook.

They managed to get some decent pics and a tag in him before the release. I say good job!


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

One of the anglers is a close friend of mine from work on the supply boats offshore. These guys practically live just to catch big sharks off the beach. 
I can vouch for the guys knowing how to handle the shark in the safest manner in order to release it alive.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

It really burst my bubble hearing ppl bad mouth these guys. Even when you do everything right someone still has sometjing negative to say. 

All I could say is wish I was there to congratulate on a great tag an realse! Awsome job!


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Chadgreen said:


> It really burst my bubble hearing ppl bad mouth these guys. Even when you do everything right someone still has sometjing negative to say.
> 
> All I could say is wish I was there to congratulate on a great tag an realse! Awsome job!


 I agree man! You can't control what type of shark takes your bait. I would make darn sure I got a selfie before I released it. Once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Screw the haters! I'd be taking a photo with it as well. Except my grin would have been bigger than the sharks...


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

That's awesome! Some serious bragging rights there!:dance: Who cares about the haters? Good job I say.

:work::work:
HATERS


----------

